# Graduate Electrical Engineer needed



## Dolflamingo (Jun 4, 2014)

Company Synopsis:
We are a medium sized company based in Melbourne CBD looking for an ambitious and talented electronic engineer to join the expandingteam as part of the Systems, Software and R&D teams.
We prideourselves on providing exceptional and ongoing service to ensure our clients remain on track to achieve their goals.

Duties and Responsibilities:
1.Providing engineering design, commissioning and breakdown support services for a range of terminal improvement projects including electrical and automation upgrades, electricalequipment selection, automation coding and loading gantry equipment modifications.
2.Lead the delivery of integrity management plant documentation across all terminals and commercial facilities to demonstrate that plant and equipment is fit for service.
3.Design, construct, modify our assets and facilities to prevent injury to people, damage to the environment, and to achieve performance over the lifecycle

Essential Skills:
1.Preferred experience in engineering or engineering discipline
2.The successful completion of various engineering projects in your degree
3.Possess a strong ability to communicate clearly and effectively both verbally and in writing.
4.Show drive, determination and aptitude to help develop the business
5.Experience with DOORS, CORE, MATLAB, HTML, CSS, and JavaScript desirable

6.Contributing to the continual service improvement of our services.

Preferred candidate would be a graduate or experienced candidate with a relevant background experience; however applicants of any discipline and age are accepted. Only suitable candidates will be contacted for an initial phone interview.	
________________________________________________________
This ad is posted by the job agent, and if you are interested in the position, please just send a copy of your CV and Cover Letter to recuritmentvrau at gmail dot com and we will call you shortly if you are suitable. (Apologise for not able posting the link, please enter it without spaces)
________________________________________________________
A little bit about ourselves:
At Video Resumes Australia, we believe in assisting all job-seekers in standing out in the competitive job market. Having an experienced and professional team with the capabilities of producing quality results, Video Resumes Australia has assisted many job-seekers in achieving employment success. With the success of Video Resumes overseas, the team at Video Resumes Australia are able to apply the knowledge and experience to the current Australian job market and tailor every video resume to the candidates’ strengths and career direction.

Services we provide:
	Interview Webinars and Training
	Resume editing
	Ongoing Support
	Career guidance and development
	Job hunting


----------

